# How enforced is restricted dogs law?



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi folks

Looking for a bit of advice. I am moving to Dubai towards the end of november to be a Personal Trainer for fitness first. I have recently seen that Rottweilers are on the restricted dogs list, this is a killer for me as I plan to have my girlfriend and our Rottie out here next summer. Walking him on a lead in a public place is fine, I get that they're not use to dogs in Dubai but muzzling my dog in a public place is a issue for me. My dog only gets his muzzle on when he has done something wrong, he see's it as a punishment. So to say walkies to him, then muzzle him, he'd wonder what the hells going on.

Basiclly I would like to know how enforced the laws are. Do people walk dogs on the list without a muzzle on? 

Any help would be great,

Cheers Andy


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

There is a general lack of clarity on this issue. Here's my take from reading up on it:

You should be allowed to bring your dog. You won't be able to take your dog into a public place - or out of your apartment - without a muzzle. If there is a complaint, your dog will be eliminated without recourse. If you have a villa, you can keep him without a muzzle. 

Essentially - if there is a complaint, you are screwed. If some little kid gets scared and the parents call the police, you are screwed. etc. etc. To be honest, I would find another home for your pet, or not come to Dubai. There is no fighting the system and NO RECOURSE.

I'd call Dubai Kennel & Cattery for any clarifications: DKC ~ Dubai Pets, Dubai Dogs Cats Animals, Kennels Cattery Relocation 

-md000/Mike


----------



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

md000 said:


> There is a general lack of clarity on this issue. Here's my take from reading up on it:
> 
> You should be allowed to bring your dog. You won't be able to take your dog into a public place - or out of your apartment - without a muzzle. If there is a complaint, your dog will be eliminated without recourse. If you have a villa, you can keep him without a muzzle.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I would never find a new home for him. He's a family member and he is coming. If I need to muzzle him then so be it but if I can get away with it then I will.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

andy2847 said:


> To be honest, I would never find a new home for him. He's a family member and he is coming. If I need to muzzle him then so be it but if I can get away with it then I will.


Call the group I mentioned to help manage the procedures and to verify that your pet can be brought here. I've never used them, but the online indications are positive that they can help. 

Hope you work it out.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do believe you have to live in a villa and restricted dogs can not be housed in apartments.


----------



## cardenden (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm curious about the restricted dogs now.

I plan to fly my boxer over and am worried that the breed is on the list???


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

cardenden said:


> I'm curious about the restricted dogs now.
> 
> I plan to fly my boxer over and am worried that the breed is on the list???


The aforementioned "list" is contained here: gulfnews : Banned dogs list to come into effect

The contains:

American Staffordshire Terrier 
American Pit Bull Terrier 
American Bull Dog 
Bull Terrier 
Old English Bull Dog 
Staffordshire Bull Terrier 
Tosa 
Husky 
Rottweiler 
Doberman 
Shar Pei 
Perro de presa mallorquin/Bull Dog 
Neapolitan 
Argentinean Mastiff 
Miniature Bull Terrier 
Canary dog fila brasilerio/ Brazilian Mastiff 

-md000/Mike


----------



## cardenden (Jan 25, 2010)

Result for us then. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

andy2847 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Looking for a bit of advice. I am moving to Dubai towards the end of november to be a Personal Trainer for fitness first. I have recently seen that Rottweilers are on the restricted dogs list, this is a killer for me as I plan to have my girlfriend and our Rottie out here next summer. Walking him on a lead in a public place is fine, I get that they're not use to dogs in Dubai but muzzling my dog in a public place is a issue for me. My dog only gets his muzzle on when he has done something wrong, he see's it as a punishment. So to say walkies to him, then muzzle him, he'd wonder what the hells going on.
> 
> ...


Maybe you could work with a dog trainer to find a way for the dog to get used to the muzzle, and perhaps find another way of discipling him, instead of using the muzzle, when he does something wrong. Perhaps a reward system instead of punishment?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

md000 said:


> There is no fighting the system and NO RECOURSE


Please take note of this, Dogs are generally not liked here. It will only take one complaint and you'll loose him. Note that certain people are malicious, vindictive and will go running to police with down right lies. They won't listen to your reason either. 

If you are to bring him, you'll need to get a villa in a very expat area (used to seeing the dog) and a 4x4 so you can take him to the *rse end of nowhere for a run off the lead.

Btw, you say you are co-habiting this is also illegal and you run the risk of being punished for this by bringing attention to yourself with the dog.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, it's not an impossible situation but better to know what you are getting into. Best of luck.


----------



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

No one is really giving me the info I want. I know about all the laws and what could happen and about co-habiting etc etc. I trained my dog since he was a pup, he doesn't need a lead to walk and can do more tricks than a clown. What my question was how enforced is the law. Not what could happen, I know all of that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

andy2847 said:


> No one is really giving me the info I want. I know about all the laws and what could happen and about co-habiting etc etc. I trained my dog since he was a pup, he doesn't need a lead to walk and can do more tricks than a clown. What my question was how enforced is the law. Not what could happen, I know all of that.


Probably hard to answer definitively because like many things in the UAE, it can be random. But as has been said, dogs are not liked so if someone complains, even if it's unjustified, you are likely to lose you dog forever. You may be lucky and it'll never happen, but the chances are high.

md00 posted a link earlier and suggested you contact them for clarification. They might be the best source of information about how often the law is enforced


----------



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

nola said:


> Probably hard to answer definitively because like many things in the UAE, it can be random. But as has been said, dogs are not liked so if someone complains, even if it's unjustified, you are likely to lose you dog forever. You may be lucky and it'll never happen, but the chances are high.
> 
> md00 posted a link earlier and suggested you contact them for clarification. They might be the best source of information about how often the law is enforced


cheers


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

andy2847 said:


> What my question was how enforced is the law. Not what could happen, I know all of that.


There is no logical, sliding scale which is why people are answering you the way they are. My mates neighbour has 3 rotties, he also works for a well known racing stable here so has, and probably will have, no problems at all. It won't be the same for you working for a chain of gyms.

I remember the story on here about how the police made someone get rid of someones dog because the neighbours complained angels don't visit their home anymore. This is what you are dealing with here.


----------



## zaydo (Mar 15, 2011)

andy2847 said:


> No one is really giving me the info I want. I know about all the laws and what could happen and about co-habiting etc etc. I trained my dog since he was a pup, he doesn't need a lead to walk and can do more tricks than a clown. What my question was how enforced is the law. Not what could happen, I know all of that.


u can get away with a lot of taboos in Dubai as long as you are not caught. You mentioned that you will be here before your gf and dog. You have a chance to test your neighborhood make friends with the security, building management, neighbors...etc. If you are certain that nobody will complain, then there's a big chance nothing will happen. But as everyone mentioned if somebody complains and the police show up then you will probably be charged with everything (dog, cohabiting...etc


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

andy2847 said:


> No one is really giving me the info I want. I know about all the laws and what could happen and about co-habiting etc etc. I trained my dog since he was a pup, he doesn't need a lead to walk and can do more tricks than a clown. What my question was how enforced is the law. Not what could happen, I know all of that.



Surely all you need to know is that its against the law - the law doesnt distinguish between a trained or non trained dog! So how enforced it is is neither here nor there. You now know the consequences should you choose to ignore the law

Jo xxx


----------



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

jojo said:


> Surely all you need to know is that its against the law - the law doesnt distinguish between a trained or non trained dog! So how enforced it is is neither here nor there. You now know the consequences should you choose to ignore the law
> 
> Jo xxx


Its not all I need to know, that comment is about as helpful as a kick in the teeth!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In my 15 years I have been rescuing, I have never seen/heard anyone using the muzzle as a negative training device. If your dog needs the muzzle sometimes, my train of thought is there is a temperament issue that you already know about. ??? And you wish to keep the muzzle off in the uae, where even a quick movement at the wrong person, will cause your dog to be put to death. Contact k9 friends on facebook to ask on the ground info about those breeds and how they handle and suggest to adopters how to handle the situation.

As always, I never understand why so many people are willing to move here and do illegal things... though some seem to forget, but in what *is* a middle eastern country. And this, with a beloved dog...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

andy2847 said:


> Its not all I need to know, that comment is about as helpful as a kick in the teeth!


Hmmm, how's this for helpful:

You will probably end up conducting 2, if not more, illegal activities in Dubai. 

Best case: You don't get caught, enjoy life in Dubai, and live here until a ripe old age doing what you do, with your gf and your pet.

Worst case: Someone complains about your dog, the dog gets confiscated and put to death, the police find your gf and you in cohabitation during the confiscation process, you both get arrested for cohabitation, you both go to jail for 30 days -> multiple years, then you are deported with a typical loss of job and considerable financial expense.

The choice is yours. Anything in between best and worst case can happen. Risk levels depend upon the people in the area where you choose to live. Remember: this isn't the UK, this is the UAE and, while the laws may seem unfair in some circumstances, they are the laws here. 

I think this discussion has reached its end. 

Your next steps. Call the place I recommended previously to get advice. Make a decision on whether you want to risk the life of your pet.

-md000/Mike


----------



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> In my 15 years I have been rescuing, I have never seen/heard anyone using the muzzle as a negative training device. If your dog needs the muzzle sometimes, my train of thought is there is a temperament issue that you already know about. ??? And you wish to keep the muzzle off in the uae, where even a quick movement at the wrong person, will cause your dog to be put to death. Contact k9 friends on facebook to ask on the ground info about those breeds and how they handle and suggest to adopters how to handle the situation.
> 
> As always, I never understand why so many people are willing to move here and do illegal things... though some seem to forget, but in what *is* a middle eastern country. And this, with a beloved dog...


He only gets his muzzle put on him if he chews. Thats it. You know nothing about my dog or his great temperament. I never said I would walk him without the muzzle. I asked if it was enforced so pipe yourself down. Don't fall from your high height love!


----------



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

md000 said:


> Hmmm, how's this for helpful:
> 
> You will probably end up conducting 2, if not more, illegal activities in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Yet again I will say I never said I would risk the life of my pet AND as I said I know all consequences! I asked if people walk these dogs without muzzles. And am happy to do that. You people seem to put words where there weren't any. Trying to suggest I would risk the life of my dog. Have a word eh!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This thread is going nowhere and is leading to insults. The OP knows the law, knows what will happen if he's caught breaking them and really wants to know how likely it is that he will be caught - an unanswerable question. From what I know of Dubai and its laws and what everyone seems to be saying is that there are no "ifs, but, or maybes"

The local mod may open it later

Jo xxx


----------



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheers to nola, Mr Rossi and zaydo for your helpful comment. The comments after theres were just unhelpful and annoying.


----------

